# Rate The person’s bio above you



## Br1nk (Jan 4, 2020)

Dew it


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 4, 2020)

I rate it 4 fags on a scale of flaming homo.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2020)

It was better when u had cancer


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 4, 2020)

I wish I had cancer.


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 4, 2020)

No, it's not. 
10/10


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jan 4, 2020)

Solid 10.
No mistakes found on that.


----------



## Revo (Jan 4, 2020)

it's more decent than tahoma.


----------



## Maskull (Jan 4, 2020)

Fuck you weedsneaker. Yours is terrible. FeverGlitch's is okay.


----------



## Easterling (Jan 4, 2020)

Fuck you im not an idiot.


----------



## crocodilian (Jan 4, 2020)

He's not just one nigger, but two.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jan 4, 2020)

A very bad person. Like, niggerbad.


----------



## A single cheeto (Jan 4, 2020)

Where's your bio dumbass


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 4, 2020)

A single cheeto said:


> Where's your bio dumbass


----------



## Vampirella (Jan 4, 2020)

We have bios?


----------



## DecimatedFerret (Jan 4, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> We have bios?


Funerals are the shit! Dead bodies can't say no.


----------



## Kopaka Toa of Ice (Jan 4, 2020)

he ded


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jan 4, 2020)

*



			"Love isnt canon" - our lord and savior
		
Click to expand...

*
Ex-Christian? In that case 10/10.
Otherwise 9/10 for almost getting there.


----------



## JongleJingle (Jan 4, 2020)

Cats are scary.


----------



## Revo (Jan 4, 2020)

your avi looks weird


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jan 4, 2020)

You people aren't even playing by the rules anymore, for crying out loud. Can we get a referee or something?


----------



## TokiBun (Jan 4, 2020)

Wendy_Carter said:


> You people aren't even playing by the rules anymore, for crying out loud. Can we get a referee or something?



I don’t really see one so I’ll say your signature and pfp are cute!


----------



## Edgeworth (Jan 4, 2020)

AnxiousRobin said:


> I don’t really see one so I’ll say your signature and pfp are cute!



I thought he was the WWI Flying Ace


----------



## pierce your heart (Jan 4, 2020)

Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> I thought he was the WWI Flying Ace


Space-kin/10


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jan 4, 2020)

pierce your heart said:


> Space-kin/10


How closeted and unlovable must a nigga be to have both _guns _and _anime _in their avatar then proceed to make a bio referencing that cringe shit. 9/10


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 4, 2020)

I can give you both the strange and an hand to hold 10/10


----------



## {o}P II (Jan 4, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> I can give you both the strange and an hand to hold 10/10


you have to be a retard to be a fascist lol


----------



## TokiBun (Jan 4, 2020)

Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> I thought he was the WWI Flying Ace


Oh shoot you’re right lemme fix that.


----------



## Captain Communism (Jan 4, 2020)

AnxiousRobin said:


> Oh shoot you’re right lemme fix that.



I THOUGHT I KILLED YOU IN WW1/100


----------



## the towers (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain Communism said:


> WW1



9/10, feels like a poem mixed with xenofiction, Stephen King wishes he were you

_(edit: wtf i'm sorry i didn't mean to reply to only one specific part of your message...)_


----------



## Neko GF (Jan 4, 2020)

8/10, for being honest about the fact that you want someone to fuck your guts.


----------



## who dare wins? (Jan 4, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> 8/10, for being honest about the fact that you want someone to fuck your guts.


Textbook degenerate/10


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 4, 2020)

>anti furry
>autistic

Pick one.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice avatar.


----------



## Kopaka Toa of Ice (Jan 4, 2020)

Nykysnottrans said:


> Ex-Christian? In that case 10/10.
> Otherwise 9/10 for almost getting there.


it's a Bonkle Meme


----------



## tranny2000 (Jan 4, 2020)

Makes me wish I knew what a bonkle was/10


----------



## Pitaya Argbod (Jan 4, 2020)

tranny2000 said:


> Makes me wish I knew what a bonkle was/10


Rectus? like your asshole?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 4, 2020)

Pitaya Argbod said:


> Rectus? like your asshole?



Made me second guess what "a chips" was but I think I figured it out.


----------



## awoo (Jan 4, 2020)

nuclear waste 

also the text under your profile picture is a user title not bio


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Jan 4, 2020)

5/10 awoo hours


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 4, 2020)

10/10 will read again


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 4, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> 10/10 will read again



Good news! You may be higher level than that!


----------



## tranny2000 (Jan 4, 2020)

TendieMan said:


> Good news! You may be higher level than that!



Cool pixel car dude


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Jan 4, 2020)

7/10, South Park is preddy neat.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 4, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> 7/10, South Park is preddy neat.



This whole site is a gay orgy anyway 10/10


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 4, 2020)

TendieMan said:


> This whole site is a gay orgy anyway 10/10


Special Endorsement for what exactly? 6/10


----------



## The Saltening (Jan 4, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Special Endorsement for what exactly? 6/10


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 5, 2020)

The Saltening said:


> View attachment 1083510


I too like to have some salt on my potatoes or eggs. 9/10


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jan 5, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> I too like to have some salt on my potatoes or eggs. 9/10


Beary nice.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 5, 2020)

Ryotaro Dojima said:


> Beary nice.


Living the Russian dream I see... Blyat/10


----------



## the towers (Jan 6, 2020)

TendieMan said:


> Living the Russian dream I see... Blyat/10



so incredibly true, especially on this site, 10/tard


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 6, 2020)

10/10 your guts will be mine!!!


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jan 6, 2020)

the goddamn weebs are the scum of the earth. 10/10


----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Jan 6, 2020)

7/10, gonna need evidence to improve that score.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Jan 6, 2020)

3/10 it fizzled out for me.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 6, 2020)

9/10, I liked the part where you lost an eye in a knife fight with a Turk in a ale house.


----------



## Revo (Jan 7, 2020)

This thread is a civil war /10


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jan 7, 2020)

I'd give a couple dimes to see more people falling out of wheelchairs, 8 dimes/10


----------



## pierce your heart (Jan 7, 2020)

A tragic story about two great artists and motherhood 10/10


----------



## MasterCylinder (Jan 7, 2020)

Knows how to tug at the heartstrings 8/10


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 7, 2020)

Your a mighty king 10/10


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jan 8, 2020)

I wept, I cried, then I shit myself. 10/10


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 8, 2020)

9/10 make it a TRIPLE!!


----------



## Brain Power (Jan 8, 2020)

7.5/10 can that weeb level be higher?


----------



## Captain Communism (Jan 8, 2020)

Brain Power said:


> 7.5/10 can that weeb level be higher?



7.66642069421337/10 I won't leave you alone until you start spitting on Trotsky's grave.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 8, 2020)

6/10
Way too much sickle and hammer


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 19, 2020)

0/10 make a bio already!!


----------



## Witthel (May 19, 2020)

5.5/10 far too obvious.


----------



## Wraith (May 19, 2020)

Wonders how horny you are. 8/10.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 20, 2020)

10/10 will play again


----------



## Brain Power (May 20, 2020)

0/10 let Chihiro be the trap he is


----------



## Recoil (May 20, 2020)

Brain Power said:


> 0/10 let Chihiro be the trap he is


The choice to use PEGI ratings in your bio outs you as a eurofag.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 20, 2020)

7/10
Looks like an 8-bit version of Battleship


----------



## Monika H. (May 20, 2020)

?/10, there's nothing to rate


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 20, 2020)

7/10 no I’m not joining your onlyfans


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 20, 2020)

6/10 anime traps creep me out


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 20, 2020)

2/10 horrifying


----------



## Heartmoth (May 20, 2020)

2/10 Alabama Walmart Jack Septiceye


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 20, 2020)

10/10 would love to see that crossover happen


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 20, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> 10/10 would love to see that crossover happen


2/10, Don’t really care for trannies.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 21, 2020)

1/10

I've never been so flaccid in my life. The furry avatar and then _that_.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 21, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 22, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> 9/10


4/10 epic gaymur


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 23, 2020)

10/10 foxy


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 23, 2020)

5/10


----------



## pierce your heart (May 23, 2020)

3/10 Makes baseless assumptions.
Bring it on bitch, whatever "it" is!


----------



## Witthel (May 23, 2020)

8/10 Good Advice.


----------



## Brain Power (May 23, 2020)

10/10 describes me (and many others) pretty well


----------



## Romper Stomper (May 23, 2020)

4/10 i don't get it


----------



## Wraith (May 23, 2020)

5 slaughtered groups of "heroes" out of 5.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 23, 2020)

10/10 I believe that


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 23, 2020)

4/10 You're dead wrong. I've got plenty of guts.

I think.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 23, 2020)

7/10 it's a good reference and relevant to the pfp but it is only a reference at the end of the day.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 23, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 23, 2020)

1/10 trans are crap


----------



## Witthel (May 23, 2020)

5/10 It's a reference I don't get.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 23, 2020)

8

I can relate more than you realize.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 23, 2020)

10/10 I won't!


----------



## Wraith (May 25, 2020)

10/10, I'll be out with my minions watching you shine while we have a cookout and you illuminate the night.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 25, 2020)

Wraith said:


> 10/10, I'll be out with my minions watching you shine while we have a cookout and you illuminate the night.


Cryptic veiled threat/10


----------



## Sundae (May 25, 2020)

8/10 calcium is good for you so remember to drink your mil.k, everybody


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 25, 2020)

9/10 it's true


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 25, 2020)

Passable


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 25, 2020)

9/10 a good friend indeed!


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 25, 2020)

9/10 yep, I ordered you


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 28, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Death Knight Of Mor (May 30, 2020)

It makes me confused and uncofterble/7


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 30, 2020)

7/10 bones and blocks


----------



## pierce your heart (May 31, 2020)

Aaaah!!! My eyes! It burns! It burns!/10


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 31, 2020)

I’m fighting for my friends/10


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 31, 2020)

3/10 pretty sure is an actual trans furry irl.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 31, 2020)

9/10 vacation is great


----------



## Book Thief (May 31, 2020)

0/10. My waifu always respects authority, and would never resort to looting.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (May 31, 2020)

steals my books and forces me to watch t.v. 
7.5/10


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 31, 2020)

10/10 great story!


----------



## Hate (May 31, 2020)

1/10 gay bait


----------



## Book Thief (May 31, 2020)

6/10. Needs more energy to prove to me you're hateful enough for the hate forum that is Kiwi Farms.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 1, 2020)

Funnier than mine 10/10


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 1, 2020)

1/10 not all cops are bastards


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Brain Power (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice bait/10


----------



## pierce your heart (Jun 6, 2020)

10/10 only good fujoshi is a triggered fujoshi


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 6, 2020)

6/10 you like sexy robots?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 6, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 6, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 6, 2020)

This thread ages badly and an inside of mouth investigator is called a dentist


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 6, 2020)

2/10 artists can't be stopped


----------



## Brain Power (Jun 6, 2020)

8/10 How did you know...


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 6, 2020)

4/10 Well I’m triggered


----------



## pierce your heart (Jun 7, 2020)

6/10 she only hates them because they don't oppress minorities hard enough


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 7, 2020)

7/10 'very gay' but its growing on me


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 7, 2020)

3/10
at least it looks light blue


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 7, 2020)

0/10 there's no bio?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 7, 2020)

5/10, thank you for sparing my eyes and keeping it nonexistent.


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 8, 2020)

6/10 you're chosen that is all.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 8, 2020)

10/10 I want MOAR!!!


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jun 8, 2020)

0/10 you support local terrorists


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 9, 2020)

2/10. The letter 'E' wishes to sue for reckless endangerment of the Alphabet.


----------



## pierce your heart (Jun 9, 2020)

10/10 Yuri is the purest form of love. Stay proud!


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 9, 2020)

10/10. Another prideful user. Artificial waifus are just as good as flesh-and-blood ones.


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 9, 2020)

7/10 cottage dwelling lesbian witches


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 9, 2020)

8/10 I CAN SEE THE LIGHT


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 9, 2020)

10/10 fire away!


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jun 9, 2020)

Gave me a viet flashback. 8/10


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 9, 2020)

0/10


----------



## Witthel (Jun 9, 2020)

4/10 Again, it's a reference I don't get.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jun 10, 2020)

Shloorp. 10/10 cold and salty


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 10, 2020)

9/10 Ants are cool.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 10, 2020)

10/10 we support LGBT people here


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

1/10 A fucking huge lie.


----------



## pierce your heart (Jun 10, 2020)

1/10 It creeps me out. Get some normal fetishes.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 10, 2020)

10/10 ROBOT RIGHTS!!


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

7/10 A sentiment we can all agree on.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 10, 2020)

8/10 Would lick again.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 10, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Witthel (Jun 13, 2020)

9/10


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 13, 2020)

5/10 did I bully you too much?


----------



## Witthel (Jun 13, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> 5/10 did I bully you too much?


You can't bully someone when it comes to the truth.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 14, 2020)

6/10


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 14, 2020)

5/10 NO! I will stop writing!!


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 17, 2020)

7/10. Cute avatar, but you sound like a Tumblrina.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 17, 2020)

2/10 I don’t speak Japanese


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 18, 2020)

5/10 all traps must die


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 18, 2020)

6/10 incinerating nice locations due to gypsies.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 18, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 19, 2020)

4/10


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 21, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 21, 2020)

8/10 all womens are queens


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 22, 2020)

10/10 agreed


----------



## Puff (Jun 22, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> 10/10 agreed


1/10 for being every other post.


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 22, 2020)

5/10 edgy af


----------



## pierce your heart (Jun 22, 2020)

10/10 oppressing gypsies is indeed bae material


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 22, 2020)

Gay/10


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 22, 2020)

5/10 you cruel as fuck


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 22, 2020)

6/10 i will bring my husband


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 23, 2020)

10/10 definitely


----------



## Crabbed Hams (Jul 4, 2020)

9/10 if you say so, hun


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 5, 2020)

/10


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 5, 2020)

Seems legit.
8.6/10


----------



## Dilf Department (Jul 5, 2020)

8/10 almost perfect


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 5, 2020)

4/10 has nothing to do with lolis with autism


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 5, 2020)

5/10 nice monster?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 6, 2020)

9/10 hope it’s not corona


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 6, 2020)

8/10
Nice hair


----------



## Arkangel (Jul 6, 2020)

9/10. Would go to Ford's theater with him again.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 6, 2020)

9/10.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 6, 2020)

6/10 you're honest


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 6, 2020)

Probably banned in China.


----------



## Itu aru kamusu tugeza (Jul 6, 2020)

Probably made in Canada.


----------



## WednesdayAddams (Jul 7, 2020)

This guy understands the authentic Japanese experience.


----------



## Dilf Department (Jul 7, 2020)

6/10 cursed


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 7, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 7, 2020)

8/10 it's true


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 7, 2020)

0. I don't negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 8, 2020)

1/10


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 12, 2020)

9/10 you crazy alright


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 12, 2020)

7/10
Wolf is a doctor now?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 13, 2020)

10/10 yes he did!


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 13, 2020)

6/10 yeah, I was


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 14, 2020)

Doctor Eradicate said:


> 6/10 yeah, I was


8/10, Very confrontational.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 14, 2020)

10/10 they do


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 13, 2020)

7/10 please do


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 14, 2020)

5/10


----------



## {o}P II (Aug 14, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> 5/10


1/10 i do not know the context for this


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 14, 2020)

10/10 cute hedgy


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 14, 2020)

810/ then believe


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 15, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Wraith (Aug 16, 2020)

>18
>Not 14
18/20, there's hope


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Aug 16, 2020)

3/10 not pure


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 16, 2020)

10/10 why not both


----------



## TroyMcGoy (Aug 16, 2020)

3/10 too gay for me


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 18, 2020)

3/10 ouch!


----------



## sleazetown (Aug 18, 2020)

8/10 reminded me to take my vitamin gummies


----------



## Thinfont (Aug 18, 2020)

5/10, I believe the tyrant part


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Aug 18, 2020)

pretty cool  5.1/10


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 18, 2020)

10/10 I like bees


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Oct 15, 2020)

0/10 suck a cock nigger


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 15, 2020)

retard/faggot bery inderesdig DDD


----------



## Trapitalism (Oct 25, 2020)

5/10 seems ok


----------

